# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  суицид глазами свидетеля

## анна

у меня была подруга.ей было 16 когда мы познакомились. первый раз при мне она наглоталсь снотворных, когда поругалась с парнем. мы снимали вместе квартиру. еще были гости, она выходит на кухню и говорит - я пойду спать, вы не пугайтесь потом, когда поймете, что я умерла. Естесственно схватили всей толпой, заставили пить марганцовку, еще какую то гадость, в общем стошнило ее, жива осталась. Вы скажете - показуха. Да возможно. 
Ей было шестнадцать, она была сирота, из родственников только старушка в городе Н., которая даже прописку ей не делала. В результате проблем у шестнадцатилетней приезжей без паспорта и денег хватало и без сорр с парнем.
через какое то время она решила уйти более верным способом, достала героина около грамма, но так как колоть в вену не умела, она его вынюхала, мне сказала опять. когда я принялась ее отпаивать, она смеялась надо мной- это же не таблетки, оно же уже в крови. 
я даже не знаю почему, но она осталась жива.
через еще пару попыток мне удалось уговорить ее думать, что у нее есть друзья, которым очень страшно в эти моменты и у которых тоже не все в порядке с нервами. В том смысле, что обнаружив дома мертвую подругу, тоже можно начать задумываться, а пока как то не хочется. 
Это помогало пару лет.Потом она снова стала так делать, но она уже признавала, что для "Публики", в основном для парней, и всегда пила таблетки, не много в общем и предупреждала. Один раз решила напугать парня, будто бы вскрыла вены, сначала испачкала все в красных чернилах, но это было не похоже на кровь, а потом когда поняла, что не похоже, взаправду вскрыла вены. Но дома не было нормальных бритв, а новомодные станки вскрывают неглубоко, и пока она доколупывалась до вены, парень приехал.

В общем я как то привыкла к этим "Фокусам" и потеряла бдительность, когда у нее началась очередная депрессия. мы пили всю ночь, вернее я полночи и ушла спать, поутру вышла попить водички, а она на кухне пьет водку. Я ей говорю, что вроде же она не пьет такие крепкие. Она сказала, что уже пофигу, все равно, она скоро умрет, наглоталась ношпы. прости, я не стала думать как будет тебе.
Мы с моим парнем пытались напоить ее водой, она вырывалась, кусалась и царапалась, но нам удалось влить в нее крушки две и ее стошнило. вроде успокоилась, успокоились и мы, а потом дошло, что она уходит. Стали вызывать скорую, государственная сразу предупредила, что они ехать будут долго, а платная на такие вызовы ехать ОТКАЗАЛАСь. я предлагала любые деньги, грозила, плакала. А моя подруга что то мычала со стекленеющим взглядом.
Красивая тихая смерть? НЕТ!! человека тошнит, корежит в судорогах и потом он мочится.
она еще дышала, когда подъехала скорая к дому, но пока они выползали из машины (а они выползали) и поднимались на наш этаж, 
ОНА УМЕРЛА.
они сказали это еще с порога кухни, мы не верили.они нам доказали.
знаете, когда при тебе поднимают и бросают руку человека, это страшно, и когда светят в глаз фонариком - тоже.
И когда с презрительным "пониманием" оглядывают стол с бутылкой водки, и мокрые штаны и заблеванный пол - а ты не можешь им обьяснить какой это был ЖИВОЙ человек.
и когда читаешь фразу в протоколе "труп молодой женщины лежит на полу, ногами туда то, одет в то то", а ты не понимаешь, кто это - труп, кто это молодая женщина?
и когда они между собой переговариваются "вызывайте труповозку" и тащат ее практически волоком на простыне, потому что в доме нет грузового лифта, а в обычный не влезают носилки.

А потом , наверное, что еще страшнее, надо звонить близким и друзьям и говорить, и слушать "ты гонишь, неправда, нет, рыдания" и убеждать их в том, во что сам не хочешь верить.и еще сочинять причину смерти для родственников.какая причина смерти может быть в 20 лет?

а потом напичькаться успокоительным и ехать в морг и составлять список одежды для ПОКОЙНИКА, и заказывать гроб, венки и т.п. и понять кто этот покойник, только увидев ее в этом гробу, в этой одежде и с венком, и не ее, потому что лицо меняется жутко, оно не такое, как у живых.

а потом ехать с гробом в автобусе, и удерживаться от истерики, потому что все удерживаются, ради других.

а потом кидать горсть земли на ящик.

и пытаться жить дальше и не свихнуться



Я просто хочу вас спросить, Вы УВЕРЕНЫ, ЧТО ВАШИ БЛИЗКИЕ ЗАСЛУЖИЛИ ЭТО ПЕРЕЖИТЬ??? ИЛИ МОЖЕТ ЕСТЬ ДРУГОЙ СПОСОБ???

----------


## Andrew

Показной суицид - зло...Да ивообще вся сущность су - зло...
Есть другой способ, взять себя в руки, и начать жить! :cry: Жалко девочку

----------


## KnizhNa

Печально... А ещё создаёться такое впечатление что она может и не хотела умирать, просто игра в смерть, так сказать, зашла на этот раз слишком далеко.

----------


## KnizhNa

просто это уже превратилось в паталогию чтоли, и не в этот раз так в другой бы всё этим и закончилось. Совершенно отдельный случай, совсем не такой как например железный осознанный су, где первая попытка есть последняя.

----------


## Вия

печально,грустно...а что поделаешь?мне кажется она хотела увидеть смерть,а потом начать все заново.отвечу на твой вопрос нет они не заслужили этого,но их никто и не просил этого пережить.т.е либо нужно это понимать и что то пытаться с этим делать...либо рожать таких людей не нужно.

----------


## Вия

печально,грустно...а что поделаешь?мне кажется она хотела увидеть смерть,а потом начать все заново.отвечу на твой вопрос нет они не заслужили этого,но их никто и не просил этого пережить.т.е либо нужно это понимать и что то пытаться с этим делать...либо рожать таких людей не нужно.

----------


## Andrew

> печально,грустно...а что поделаешь?мне кажется она хотела увидеть смерть,а потом начать все заново.отвечу на твой вопрос нет они не заслужили этого,но их никто и не просил этого пережить.т.е либо нужно это понимать и что то пытаться с этим делать...либо рожать таких людей не нужно.


 


"либо рожать таких людей не нужно" - ? К суициду приходят не потомучто это природа "отдельных" рождённых людей суицидальна.
К суициду приводят наши взгляды на мир, если нам в нем плохо, то мы хотим "уйти"...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

На меня тоже производит впечатление игры со смертью. И действительно, не в этот бы раз, так в другой...

----------


## Azazello

> На меня тоже производит впечатление игры со смертью. И действительно, не в этот бы раз, так в другой...


 +1




> Она сказала, что уже пофигу, все равно, она скоро умрет, наглоталась ношпы. прости, я не стала думать как будет тебе.


 Возможно, вопрос такого рода здесь несколько неуместен, но сколько но-шпы выпила она?




> железный осознанный су, где первая попытка есть последняя


 Не всегда при осознаном суициде первая попытка==последней.

----------


## Freezer2007

*анна*
жаль, она наверно нехотела умирать. 
*А как на это её парень отреагировал?*

Близких у меня нет, Я уверен что человек незаслуживает это пережить, но иногда просто бывают моменты когда себя невозможно контролировать, просто момент "критической безнадёжности", когда всё что приносит тебе боль выходит вперёд, в такие моменты даж незадумываешся о способе... ты видишь только цель и пытаешься её достичь, покончить со всем.

----------


## MATARIEL

Действительно жаль ее....но помоему она уже давно умерла духом..., если бы у меня были такие друзья, я бы остановился.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

девочка доигралась, наверное она правда не хотела умирать, очень похоже что глотать таблетки было её увлечением, мне её не жалко, а если на тему что будут думать близкие, то я считаю что большей ценности не представляю, да меня это и не очень волнует, вобщем не совершать су изза того что кому потом будет больно (хотя я думаю на самом деле это не так) не есть оправданиежизни

----------


## TUSKA

Девочка-большая молодец.
Она сделала то,чего давно хотела.
Она ушла туда,куда стремилась.
Эх,надо было мне не 1 банку таблов съедать,а 2...ведь тоже но-шпой травилась.И не было бы меня.И был бы мир намного чище и светлей...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*TUSKA* туск не хочу тебя огорчать, но скажу честно что миру по барабану умрёшь ты или нет, и твоя смерть его не изменит

----------


## свобода

Помню мне было лет 11, я к бабушке приехала. Пошла с подругой гулять и около одного дома собралось много народу... ну любопытность и мы две дурочки побежали смотреть: "А что же там интерестного?" В результате мы наблюдали куча зевак и две орущих женщины (одна была мать, другая сестра) и наверное отец... Так вот орали они: "НЕ надо... ты не имеешь права..." ну и ещё что-то там (я дословно уже не помню) Мы сначала не понимали, в чём собственно причина, пока не посмотрели на крышу... А на крыше стоял парень и куда-то смотрел (теперь мне кажеться он молился, т.к. в руках, потом когда спрыгнул обнаружили чётки). Потом шаг в низ... крик матери и тело на асфальте. Он был весь в белом... Мне жутко стало как-то, а вот слова подружки: "Прикольно летел" На следущее утро я с подругой не общалась, а то место обходило стороной... Мне было не ловко, ведь я должна была уйти, но осталась.

----------


## TUSKA

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Спасибо,Хвис... :lol:

----------


## nocebo

Девченка дурочкой была, но жалко. Сирота все-таки, некому было вложить ума.

Государственным врачам, "выползающим" ..и далее по тексту, ПЕРЕЛОМАЛ БЫ НОГИ.

А частников вообще убил бы за отказ ехать спасать человека. НЕ ЛЮДИ.

Если уходить из жизни, то не на виду у всех, что бы через время не захватить кого-нибудь из свидетелей.

----------


## Nocticula

и всем "жаль её". Знаете, мне больше жаль автора данного поста...Вот кого-кого, а её, действительно, жаль!

а скорая помощь...ну, мы в России живём. Где людям, лично с нами незнакомым, чаще всего насрать на нас.

----------


## Black Angel

Неудивительно, что "скорая" приехала совсем не скоро, они специально не торопятся на вызовы, где велика вероятность, что человек может умереть в их присутствии, т.к. им из-за этого писать кучу объяснительных, как, почему, при каких обстоятельствах человек умер, оказали ли они достаточную мед. помощь, нет ли их вины в гибели пациента. А так приехали уже на труп, вызвали труповозку, и дело с концом.
Что насчет девочки, то она просто доигралась, с суицидом шутки плохи, пусть даже и с показательным.

----------


## Римма

Жалко девочку. И жалко свидетеля.
...а еще больше жаль родителей, которые нашли своего ребенка мертвым, висящим в ванне, и это всего-то в 24 года... и такое видела (родителей после смерти детей)

----------


## stre10k

быть близким - тоже ответственность... если близкий тебе человек убил себя - это и твоя вина тоже... и нужно отвечать за звание близкого человека... в общем тут есть оправдание, можн найти

----------


## Римма

Но думают ли об этом те, кто хочет убить себя?
И даже не ищут решения своих проблем?
Ищут смерти как выхода (и как способ переложить ответственность на близкого человека??)

----------


## Nocticula

Суицид. Он обычно обдуман. Человек может жить и выстраивать план годами, думать об этом, хотеть этого. Дедпрессировать, ликовать. И если родной человек не увидел этого, то...
Перед су всегда кричат (!) о боли, просят помощи. Просто разными способами. Но любящий тебя человек всегда ведь увидит, поможет...
может, я щас сама себя успокаиваю...?)

----------


## Римма

А может, не надо так уж рассчитывать на близких и их помощь?
Сами многим помогли?
У близких могут быть свои кризисы, проблемы. Наконец они могут просто не осознавать всю серьезность намерения суицидника. Или не знать, что делать, как помочь. Например, что ты сделаешь, если твой ребенок ненавидит жизнь и говорит, что покончит с собой? Периодически ходит с порезами на руках и отталкивает тебя, если ты хочешь с ним поговорить, потому что не доверяет родителям? (многие подростки и даже взрослые могут поделиться с родителями своими проблемами?)
Если ты друг суицидника, и он ненавидит жизнь, что ты сделаешь? Вытаскивать его раз за разом, подбадривать, пока у него не пройдет затяжная депрессия? Поможешь разобраться в проблемах?

----------


## buster777

Действительно жаль девушку...Очень уважаю сирот, которые побороли много трудностей.Мой Отец например.Но не редко это очень замкнутые люди, поэтому с ними нужно уметь ладить. Друзья и любимые люди конечно несут серьёзную ответственность. Вот у меня недавно друг перед 19-ти летием перерезал вены дома у одногруппника. Егор очень интересный во всех смыслах. Короче, разносторонне развитая личность. Единственное - здоровье. Вообщем, сидим мы у Димы дома смотрим на дом. кин. комедию.Дима с Егором обсуждали девушек. Дима очень сдержано отзывался об девушке Егора ибо та была и есть очень стервозная и импульсивная девка, ну и что Илья может найти себе лучше.  Егор пошёл принимать душ. Я отрубился всё таки пол 3-го ночи. Разбудили крики и громкие маты... Выхожу в коридор....Там коридор забрызган кровью, а в ванной  лужица...Крови было довольно много...У Егора экран телефона сдох, так как кровь просочилась...Мы остановили кровотечение и вызвали скорую.Когда скорая приехала его забрали. Хозяин квартиры был жутко злой. А потом я ещё заехал к Егору домой. Было жутко больно и страшно смотреть в лицо его маме, которая уже потеряла одного сына в несчасном случае ,  объяснять почему Егора забрала скорая. В рассказе про девочку-сироту меня зацепил момент про похороны, когда цвет лица мертвеца меняет цвет. Жуть... Начинаешь ценить своё тело. Чего и вам желаю. Как я и говорил, Егор жив, надеюсь, что надолго )

----------


## 6erikov

Вау, так живо и по настоящему передана атмосфера, будто передо мной всё это происходило. Всё как во сне, но на самом деле наяву. И, действительно, невозможно поверить, что всё происходит с тобой, а не с кем-то другим.

----------


## Scumring

Как говорится, лес рубят, щепки летят. :Big Grin: 
А если серьезно, то суицид - это, безусловно, очень жестоко по отношению к близким.
Лично я постоянно о них думаю. И в конце концов задаюсь вопросом: неужели я смогу так с ними поступить? И это одна из главных причин, по которым стоит бороться.
Иногда даже полегче становится, когда осознаешь, что когда ты сдохнешь, хотя бы кто-то расстроится.

По сабжу, автор, неплохо изложил... А девушку реально жалко.

----------


## Вадим

А  если близким все равно , если ты пытаешся достучаться до них а там железобетонная стена непонимания . Как быть тогда? Если на все твой просьбы и мольбы о помощи тебе говорят равнодушным тоном : незнаю мол как тебе быть , пытайся , старайся  у других получается а ты просто нехочеш . Хочется просто выть от таких слов . Особенно если это говорит твоя мать . А жена заявляет : нафиг ты нам нужен и без тебя проживем , давай бабки и катись отсюда . А вы говорите близкие.

----------


## June

Вот и я живу только ради близких. Только потому, что им будет больно, когда я умру. Но, с другой стороны, не слишком ли это жестоко по отношению к себе? Терпеть боль каждый час, каджый день, каждый год, только ради спокойствия других людей?

----------


## Эндер

А вот у меня в этом плане нет никаких проблем. Меня не держат близкие. Видимо потому, что я эгоистичное чмо, мне наплевать что будет с другими. Я не волнуюсь ни о матери, ни  о брате. А потому, что я конченный человек, разве я не заслуживаю смерти, как и все мы собствнно !?

----------


## evalia

> А вот у меня в этом плане нет никаких проблем. Меня не держат близкие. Видимо потому, что я эгоистичное чмо, мне наплевать что будет с другими. Я не волнуюсь ни о матери, ни  о брате. А потому, что я конченный человек, разве я не заслуживаю смерти, как и все мы собствнно !?


 аналогично. на самом деле меня держит исключительно тот факт, что могут откачать.

----------


## Tuu

Больше жалко автора... Конечно тот, кто желает 100% результат, выберет место без свидетелей = без шансов...

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Какое вам дело до того, что почуствуете вы, когда мы пытаемся уйти из этого холодного мира? Вы дали нам свою теплоту или любовь? Так не требуйте от нас того, что мы пытаемся истребовать от жижни- благодати.

----------

